# Incredibly Annoying Thomson TG585 v7 Wireless Router Problems



## nikimalta1991 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am a Maltese citizen under the ISP GO who supply Thomson TG585 v7 routers to their clients. I have been encountering a problem on numerous occasions not only on my router, but on numerous friends' routers of the same model.

While trying to connect devices to the router via wireless connection, the device (laptop) fails to connect giving the usual windows error saying 'unable to connect to network'. Even though there are already a couple of devices connected with no problem the same device keeps failing to connect no matter what (this has happened with a different laptop in each case of the problem so i doubt its the laptop).

Also, whenever the device fails to connect to the network, the whole network freezes and gets down and the router (after about 1 min of being frozen) restarts itself. All the other devices must then reconnect again (without problem) but the same problematic device is unable to connect, and downs the network again.

I have tried assigning a free static IP to the device to try and factor out any DHCP related issues (to no avail) and now im stumped. 

Does anyone know any of the possible sources of the error so i can begin troubleshooting? :sad:

Much appreciated


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you able to connect to your router via a cable?

Have you tried (for testing purposes) taking one of your friends modem/router to you place to see if it works fine?

Have you done a factory reset of the modem/router that you have?

Also, have you tried removing all of your saved wifi connections on the unit that you are having issues with, rebooting, then trying to connect to the wireless again?


----------



## nikimalta1991 (May 8, 2012)

Yes connecting via ethernet cable is fine.

Have not tried replacing my router/modem with a friends but like i stated previously, where my laptop joins my wireless network with no problems at all, it fails to join and downs my friend's network. Then on my network my girlfriend's laptop fails to join and downs my network. This just makes me think that its just a crappy router.

I have also power cycled the router and factory reset it, only to encounter the same problems with the same device.. which baffles me to be honest. Should i just scrap it? I've never heard anything good about the Thomson TG585 v7 anyway


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you post an *ipconfig /all *from the laptop when connected via wireless.

Also please: 

Download, Install and Run * Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.
To run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Please post the results and the xirrus snapshot in your next reply.


----------

